# DMS Kakashi vs EMS Madara , EMS Sasuke and MS Itachi



## kakashibeast (Nov 10, 2014)

Location: The 4 th war battlefield
Distance: 10 meters
Mind-set: killing intent
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: everything goes


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 10, 2014)

Snipes all three of them with Kamui while intangible.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

What DaVizWiz said, they are not getting away at 10 metres.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 10, 2014)

Kakashi warps all three with a giga Kamui. Insta warps one and then proceeds to blitz the rest with Kamui Raikiri. Activates Perfect Susanoo and then spams Kamui Shuriken. Chose your pick...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke > DMS Kakashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi. 

either madara or Sasuke could solo this. He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so. 

and if he warped anyone by any chance, he will just set himself to get fucked, as they would be able to attack him from both sides.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 10, 2014)

Kakashi stomps.  The difference in quality is astronomical; Kakashi could take our Sauce and Itachi in a flash, then torment Madara in CQC. So many options. So much time.






> He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so.



even if that's true, that's a lot more time than he needs to actually win this fight.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke > DMS Kakashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi.
> 
> either madara or Sasuke could solo this. *He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so. *
> 
> and if he warped anyone by any chance, he will just set himself to get fucked, as they would be able to attack him from both sides.



Are you fucking joking?  He held his powers until Obito left his body and showed no signs of tiring. Not even remotely tired.

Your hopes that Kakashi couldn't use his powers for long died in chapter 691.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Are you fucking joking?  He held his powers until Obito left his body and showed no signs of tiring. Not even remotely tired.
> 
> Your hopes that Kakashi couldn't use his powers for long died in chapter 691.



1- and that did not talk much. It was one attack.
2- Not sure what are you  reading because he couldn't even stand after that. 
3- lol, no. It did not. Actually it was even stated directly by obito himself, so I'm not sure what are you smoking, but I would rather take their words over yours.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2014)

DMS Kakashi will take out Itachi and Sasuke no problem but EMS Madz can go toe to toe with him.

but Madz will lose!!!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> DMS Kakashi will take out Itachi and Sasuke no problem but EMS Madz can go toe to toe with him.
> 
> but Madz will lose!!!



why do you assume while he's fighting one the others will stay and wait for their turn?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke > DMS Kakashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi.
> 
> either madara or Sasuke could solo this. He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so.
> 
> and if he warped anyone by any chance, he will just set himself to get fucked, as they would be able to attack him from both sides.



...

What?

How can you explain that EMS Madara let alone EMS Sasuke are superior to DMS Kakashi?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

Hussain said:


> 1- and that did not talk much. It was one attack.
> 2- Not sure what are you  reading because he couldn't even stand after that.
> 3- lol, no. It did not. Actually it was even stated directly by obito himself, so I'm not sure what are you smoking, but I would rather take their words over yours.



The whole problem with your perception is that you thought Obito left because he had to; AKA time ran out or Kakashi couldn't handle it anymore. No, Obito left because the fight was over and wanted to leave.

The powers to Kakashi were temporary only for how long Obito decided to stay in Kakashi's body. Temporary because Obito wanted to be with Rin and not stay in Kakashi forever.

Kakashi fell over tired because Obito left from his own choosing, leaving Kakashi's normal body to suffer the after effects of the double MS. He didn't feel tired at all while Obito was in his body, and only after Obito left. If he was running out of chakra from Obito's powers he would've been down on the ground or panting/struggling to stay up before Obito left.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 10, 2014)

EMS Madara going toe to toe with DMS Kakashi is beyond laughable. This, the same dude that destroyed *Refined by Black Zetsu's admission* [1] [2] Kaguya's chakra arms, warped through her fastest attack, ripped her shoulder apart then warped a combination of her fastest attack (Bone) + her second fastest attack (Warp hole) before it could travel less than a foot through. 

I'd argue MS Kakashi beating him with Kamui in most scenarios, let alone DMS Rikudo Kakashi. EMS Madara does not have the speed to avoid Kamui and his Susano is not going to open faster than 1-MS Kakashi can Kamui, let alone 2-MS w/ Rikudo chakra Kamui.

How someone could argue EMS Madara = a man that warped the fastest attacks of the strongest entity in the manga and tore the shoulder of said entity off is beyond me.

DMS Kakashi not only > EMS Madara

Refined Kaguya >= *DMS Rikudo Kakashi* > Chaotic Kaguya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shinju Absorbed 3-Rinnegan Judara >>>>> Non-Shinju 2-Rinnegan Judara >> Non-Shinju 1-Rinnegan Judara >>>>>>>> Non-Shinju 1-Rinnegan SM Hashidara >>>>>> Non-Shinju Edo EMS Fake-Rinnegan Hashidara >= Non-Shinju Blind SM Hashidara > *EMS Madara* > MS Madara > 3-toma Madara > 2-toma Madara > Baby Madara

as displayed on panel

DMS Rikudo Kakashi cut through Refined Kaguya's shoulder with Kamui Raikiri. A weaker version of Kaguya, while weighted down by extreme gravity, reacted to instant-appearing Yin Rinnegan (Invisibility perception + *EXTREME* sensory pre-cog) Sasuke by moving her head to the direction of his instant location, changing the dimension, then dodged his Yin Chidori by several meters flying upward and _*didn't perceive her dodging*_ as he put his hand in the position she was a moment ago. 

This is Sasuke attempting the same thing on 1-Rinnegan, 1-MS, Juubi-Jin Hashidara . Now, if you look above, you'll see how far ahead 1-Rinnegan Judara is compared to EMS Madara on the Madara scale, it's not looking good for EMS Madara 

That is all you need to know about how quickly he would prison fuck EMS Madara, there would be no level of realization about how Kakashi got his hand into his head, all he'll see a bright light (Kamui Raikiri hitting him), feel a pulsing pain (electrocution), see the world spinning (head is off twisting in the air off of his body), his body begins shaking uncontrollably as it falls (headless jerking), and then it all goes black. My guess, Kakashi can repeat this until the end of time, and Madara still wouldn't realize how he was killed.


----------



## Kai (Nov 10, 2014)

Kakashi schools them. Rikudo's chakra and Obito's full set puts him on an entirely different level.

The Uchiha's one saving grace is if they avoid him in time for his power to expire.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 10, 2014)

Kakashi no diffs all three of them at the same time.

I can't believe I just said that.



MS81 said:


> DMS Kakashi will take out Itachi and Sasuke no problem but EMS Madz can go toe to toe with him.
> 
> but Madz will lose!!!



Lol no. He gets no diffed like the rest. Probably lives longer if he has Izanagi ready, aside from that, they're all no diffed. They literally can't do anything against Kakashi. At all.



Hussain said:


> EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke > DMS Kakashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi.
> 
> either madara or Sasuke could solo this. He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so.
> 
> and if he warped anyone by any chance, he will just set himself to get fucked, as they would be able to attack him from both sides.



Dafuq?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 10, 2014)

This is some rare type of rape we got here.

Kakashi just gets rid of all them with a V3 juubi slurping warp or he just runs/fly around intangible while ripping them up with kamui rakiri. 

Kakashi don't have tons of time but he does not need it here.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> EMS Madara > EMS Sasuke > DMS Kakashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi.
> 
> either madara or Sasuke could solo this. He can't even hold his power for more than 2 minutes or so.
> 
> and if he warped anyone by any chance, he will just set himself to get fucked, as they would be able to attack him from both sides.



It wouldn't even matter with that time limit, as Kakashi warps their body parts away with Kamui Shuriken, and then Kamui before that time limit ever runs out.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 11, 2014)

Kakashi trolls the shyt out of them


----------

